
Google's Virtual Assistant Is Awesome – Here's Why I Never Want To Use It - ColinWright
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Google-s-Virtual-Assistant-Google-Now-Is-Awesome-4616122.php
======
glenstein
If we're concerned our brain muscles won't be flexed enough because an app
does the lifting for us (a valid concern, let me emphasize) perhaps this could
be integrated into the app itself.

Instead of a message saying "if you want to reach your flight, you have to
leave in the next hour" you get a message that prompts you to think: "are you
sure you have enough time?"

It could even be taken to the extreme of prompting you to do _more_ mental
churning than if you didn't have the app.

